# Es lässt sich kein Projekt in Netbeans anlegen



## CodeIt (8. Nov 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe NetBeans IDE 8.2 installiert und zuvor das JDK 9.0.1.
NetBeans lässt sich starten, jedoch kann ich kein Projekt anlegen, es erscheint einfach 
kein neues Fenster um das Projekt anzulegen. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Robat (8. Nov 2017)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab es mit Netbeans und JDK 9 noch Probleme.
Probier mal die JDK8..


----------



## CodeIt (8. Nov 2017)

Genau das wars, vielen Dank


----------

